# Non-Contiguous Date Ranges



## d3struckt (Apr 12, 2012)

What is the temporary workaround to use time intelligence functions for non-contiguous date ranges?  

For example, I'm having the same error that this user is having.  For example,
my new measure created is:

=calculate(sum(TE_INTL[Entry Approved Amount]),dateadd(Calendar[Date],-1,month))

However, my datetime table has data in a non-contiguous date range.  What would be the work around formula and where would I input it?  

http://cwebbbi.wordpress.com/2010/0...works-with-contiguous-date-selections’-error/

Rob Collie mentions a temporary solution to check if a particular date is selected, what is the solution?


----------



## ruve1k (Apr 15, 2012)

Is the issue just with your Date table? If so, then just change your Date table to have a contiguous range of dates.

Or do you mean that you are selecting non-contiguous date ranges in your PT like in Chris's example?


----------

